# Gaming Lag/Latency/Black Ops?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well.

I am in a gamebattles team and we are pretty good.

I have a 5 Kill/death ratio and a 12 win/loss ratio and would put myself at the better more experienced player compared to 90% of the Black ops community.

However,

I played my first 2 games of the night where I got a 4 bar stable connection and scored well in a domination match. 

Game 1 - 94 kills/10 deaths with 6 captures and 9 defends
Game 2 - 65 kills/5 deaths with 9 caps and 9 defends

These scores will see me easily in the top 15-30 players in the world on the weekly scoreboards.

Now, the next game i went 3 kills and 23 deaths and couldn't hit anyone. The hit box (The bit that the game registers a shot) wasn't even where the character animation was so on my screen I was shooting him dead on but no shots registered and it got so bad that I died and before I spawned back in on my screen I was dead already again.

I have read up on latency and ping etc but OMG it is unplayable for me tonight.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd give you a thrashing 

And yes, i have experianced that in the past too. Annoying if nothing else.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

I was ranked number 1 in the world for last week in capture the flag and the connection was fine but lately I don't know what's happened to the connection


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i'm ****. i die 94 times and kill no one.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Might just be a server problem, if its just started acting up.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

mikeydee said:


> i'm ****. i die 94 times and kill no one.


Can I play against you some time?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lee, are you on xbox or ps3?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Lee, are you on xbox or ps3?


360 mate.

I've decided that it must be our Sky connection.

Just done ping test and it came back with 3% packet data loss and although it was a 39 ping, the line quality was crap.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahh, i was asking so we could have a game  

Get a ps3!


----------



## chinny (Feb 28, 2011)

I get the same problem, ive got a bad connection all the time, it normaly about 1.5-2.5mb and 100ms (on sky also!)
Every few hours i play on black ops i have to reset the router as it just builds up lag for some reason, its a new x box & new router, microfilters


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

did you get this sorted in the end?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Isn't a DSL connection the way to go for online gaming in general? Although saying that, mine can sometimes be a bit irratic but normally its either good all night or great all night , but when it's bad, it really is frustrating.

Dude, a 5 k/d! thats insane, do you play uber defensive or are your team just absolute beat spawn trappers, would love to play you sometime, although I never got black op's as I didn't like it, I'm still on good ol' MW 2


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

5 K/D is childsplay, when it's upwards of 10 you know you're doing well.

DSL connections aren't great, they're heavily contended at times (assuming home ADSL conections) so you can suddenly get stupid-bad latencies.

Having said that, some of the cable latencies I've seen haven't been great either!


----------

